
RethinkDB unveils open-source JavaScript platform, Horizon - kiyanwang
http://sdtimes.com/rethinkdb-unveils-open-source-javascript-platform-horizon/
======
kiyanwang
Official Announcement:
[http://horizon.io/#1.0-release](http://horizon.io/#1.0-release)

------
k__
Nice, like a light-weight Meteor :)

